# Mom's Recipe - Apple Cinnamon Muffins



## 5lakes (May 30, 2010)

Well, they're not smoked, but are incredibly delicious. Just thought I'd share this morning's work.








Recipe:

2 cups crushed cinnamon graham crackers

1/2 cup flour

1/4 cup sugar

1 teaspoon baking powder

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

1 egg

8 oz plain yogurt

1/4 cup oil

1 large apple, chopped

Mix all dry ingredients. In a separate bowl, mix egg, yogurt and oil. Add liquid ingredients to dry ingredients all at once. Mix until graham crackers are moist. Add apple and stir. Fill greased muffin pan cups 2/3 full.

Bake in pre-heated 400 degree oven for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.

Makes 12 muffins


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2010)

Now this is a smoking site but we all grill and bake things to. We like everything that you can dream of because like myself we are a bunch of fat kids that like to cook and teach others how to also. Believe me weight watchers would have a field day in this here neighborhood


----------

